# Hot Wheels Model 3



## BluestarE3

For those (like me) who did not get a diecast Model 3 with our delivery and who can't justify paying $250 for the fancy version in the Tesla online store, Hot Wheels will be offering a Model 3 by late April:
https://hotwheelscollectors.mattel.com/shop/en-us/hwc/hot-wheels-tesla-model-3-fyb50
Obviously, it won't be as intricatedly detailed, well-made or large as the "official" version, but neither will it draw the ire of one's spouse over perceived frivolous spending.


----------



## PNWmisty

BluestarE3 said:


> For those (like me) who did not get a diecast Model 3 with our delivery and who can't justify paying $250 for the fancy version in the Tesla online store, Hot Wheels will be offering a Model 3 by late April:
> https://hotwheelscollectors.mattel.com/shop/en-us/hwc/hot-wheels-tesla-model-3-fyb50
> Obviously, it won't be as intricatedly detailed, well-made or large as the "official" version, but neither will it draw the ire of one's spouse over perceived frivolous spending.


Remember Sizzlers? That's what got me into EV's originally back in the early 1970's!


----------



## msjulie

I hope it comes in all the colors - and those are some spiffy  rims!


----------



## Frully

BluestarE3 said:


> For those (like me) who did not get a diecast Model 3 with our delivery and who can't justify paying $250 for the fancy version in the Tesla online store, Hot Wheels will be offering a Model 3 by late April:
> https://hotwheelscollectors.mattel.com/shop/en-us/hwc/hot-wheels-tesla-model-3-fyb50
> Obviously, it won't be as intricatedly detailed, well-made or large as the "official" version, but neither will it draw the ire of one's spouse over perceived frivolous spending.


Awesome! I have the hot wheels model x on my desk ever since I started failing-to-shut-up-about-tesla.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I'll be ordering as soon as it comes out


----------



## BluestarE3

PNWmisty said:


> Remember Sizzlers? That's what got me into EV's originally back in the early 1970's!


They must have had Supercharging V5 or something, because the battery recharged in a couple of minutes.


----------



## GDN

In more Hot Wheel news - I found this from a DFW FB post - "The Blue S is in Case N, and P. In Case P is also a RED Model 3!"

Another reference to a red Model 3.

Now if you just know how to find the case number BEFORE the store dumps the box out in to the big bin.


----------



## Mr. Spacely

Available on Ebay and Amazon in almost any color...


----------



## Rick Steinwand

Mr. Spacely said:


> Available on Ebay and Amazon in almost any color...


I bought 4 on eBay for $25 (Roadster and Model 3). Lots of deals if you buy 2.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I'm out of control....


----------



## Nautilus

Hot wheels brings back many good memories. I wonder if Aurora still makes those electric slot racing cars and whether they'll have a Model 3 too? Or perhaps Monogram or Revell plastic model kits? How about Matchbox or Corgi? The list goes on and on.....


----------



## garsh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190939410507993088


----------



## GDN

There are still red Model 3's out there. Look for case Q. Looks like for 2020 MSM and maybe black are on there way. The MSM should be in case E. I just found these 3 today. The first red ones for me.


----------



## littlD

Found three white ones at the Kroger next to the new V3 Supercharger in Nashville TN back in November.

So yes, there's all gone (for now)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

New for 2020 is the Model 3 in Midnight Silver. My mini me is now here!!


----------



## MalloryB.

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm out of control....
> 
> View attachment 30754
> View attachment 30755


Goals!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MalloryB. said:


> Goals!


Now this happened 🤣


----------



## MalloryB.

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Now this happened 🤣


Wow! Now I want to buy some more. 😂


----------



## Derik

I've been on a hunt for the midnight silver ones... 

Going through huge bins of cars at walmart / target has turning into a every couple of day thing now.

You'll need to grab the matchbox ones as well. Make a special place for the Semi.


----------



## MalloryB.

Ok! 👍 The semi looks really cool.


----------



## MalloryB.

Current collection.


----------

